# Tankers i have sailed in



## adrian dale (May 26, 2014)

Thought I would post this to see if any one out there sailed in the following vessels overlapping these dates. There were some good times and some pretty black. 

P&O Vessels served in: Megna 08/65 to 02/66 J/eng; Ottawa 04/66 to 11/66 J/eng; Megna 03/67 to 11/67 Joined as j/end signed off as 3/eng; Talamba 11/67 to 12/67 3/eng; Ellenga 8/68 to 02/69 3/eng; Erne 04/69 to 10/69 2/eng; Ardtaraig 11/69 to 07/70 2/eng; Ardtaraig 09/70 to 02/71 2/eng; Maloja 07/71 to 10/71 2/eng; Ardshield 01/72 to 07/72 2/eng; Lauderdale (Stand by new building Nagasaki 08/72 to 12/72) at sea 12/72 to 03/73 Ardvar 07/73 to 08/73 Ch/eng Lauderdale 03/73 to 12/73; Fernie 02/74 to 08/74 (motor time) Ardvar 01/75 to 04/75 ch/eng; Gambhira 05/75 to 03/76 Ch/eng; Gabbhira 05/76 to 08/76 Ch/eng; Garinda (Stand by new build 11/76 to 04/77) at sea 04/77 06/77 Ch/eng. Beaufort House, St Botolph st. London Superintending 07/77 through to 06/79 conversion of Ottawa into an FSO (single point moored storage barge in south china sea for Conoco Indonesia)79/80


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi Adrian. I was a J/E on the Megna one voyage in 1966 May- July. Paid off after suffering from heat exhaustion. I can remember most of the engineers and some of the deck officers. The C/Eng was Louis Jordan, 2nd/eng I think was Peter Simpson? (Isle of Man) 3/eng Joe Cox, 4/eng Geoff Ramsden who gave me advise to take time out and try again. I am eternally grateful to him as I did just that.
Regards Bill


----------



## adrian dale (May 26, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Bill; I think you must have been on board the Megna when I was on the Ottawa. I do remember Louis Jordan though he was chief on both my trips later being replaced by Peter Simpson.

The Megna was an extremely hot engine room with the Allen generators venting across the main board where temperatures could reach 200+F.

In late 1966 after leaving Anglesey? with a very green group of engineers, Louis Jorden decided that we needed educating and placed us on 6 on 6 off watches; passing down the Red Sea the inevitable happened and a blackout occurred. In the ensuing mayhem one of the Jnr engineers collapsed and after some time was moved to the meat room. Many hours later after the plant was some what stable, watches were changed to 2 on 2 off. We made Aden a couple of days later were the engineer was landed. I cant for the life of me remember his name except that prior to joining he had worked as a refrigeration engineer for British Oxygen. We were notified later that he died in Aden. It seems uncanny that your experience occurred only a few months before. I never did meet up with Jorden again but always remember that he told me that I would only make one trip before packing it in. In that he was wrong as well, I when on to be Super for the VL's 12 years later 

Adrian


----------

